# How many lines in the water?



## 300mag (Jan 28, 2000)

Question, I remember reading that the number of lines a fishermen can have in the water was changed from 2 to 3 last year. What I'm not sure of is, did that only apply to fishing charters or is that across the board? Myself I find it hard to use more than 2 lines, but it would come in handy ice fishing if you were allowed 3 lines, one being for a tip up. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## GreatLakesOutfitters (Dec 22, 2000)

That rule applies only to trolling for trout and salmon on the Great Lakes.
Check the dnr website for a better description of the new rules. But definately not for ice fishing.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

GreatLakes is correct. There are also some restrictions on the southeast side of the state.


----------



## 300mag (Jan 28, 2000)

Thanks alot!


----------

